# Four Seasons Hotel Now Open in Magical and Intriguing Beirut



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Four Seasons Hotel Now Open in Magical and Intriguing Beirut *
_Posted : Mon, 11 Jan 2010
Author : Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts _

*BEIRUT-* When the beaming smiles of the doormen at Four Seasons Hotel Beirut dazzle their very first guests, the city will take another quantum step forward in its renaissance as a 21st century metropolis. There are few in Beirut who won't share the uniformed front men's sense of pride; ten years in the planning and five years under construction, the Hotel opens as a gleaming statement of intent for the whole country: Come experience warm, genuine Lebanese hospitality.

Nowhere is the city's unique energy more intensely felt than through its own people - a proud culture with an indomitable spirit and an insatiable zest for life. The newest Four Seasons has filtered this energy down to its purest form, with over 300 local recruits amplifying the warm welcome found on the streets outside.

"I always look for the fire in the eyes of any prospective new recruit," says General Manager Stefan Simkovics - a 40+ year veteran of the hotel industry, nearly 16 of them with Four Seasons - "but I have never seen such fire as I have here in Beirut. Every hotel has the flowers, the decoration, the facilities... But here it is the team that shines the brightest."

From the moment of arrival in the pristine driveway, the welcome is as luminescent as the glittering light that bounces off the adjacent Mediterranean. Interiors inspired by local traditions are equally inviting: from the Lebanese artwork, carved screens and gilded calligraphy of the lobby to the buzzing Boulevard lounge that tempts visitors with the rich aromas of a European cafe and sofas designed for hours of conversation.

In the vibrant streets surrounding the Hotel, friendly faces await all visitors. A few minutes' walk away, downtown Beirut - resplendent with its restored architecture and branded boutiques - epitomizes the city's reincarnation. A rich maze of ochre alleys capped with red-tiled roofs reveal a muddle of art galleries and antique shops, cafes and restaurants. Brightly lit at night, magic and intrigue burst from every doorway.

Throughout the Hotel, the magic continues in the quality of details: from a prime cut of Executive Chef Ossola's Charolais beef on the The Grill Room's marina-view terrace (try it with a glass of Domaine Wardy, Private Selection 2004 from Lebanon's Bekaa Valley) to the heavenly homemade truffles that accompany coffees beneath The Bar's dramatic red and gold chandelier. Large terraces are standard in all 230 guest rooms and suites. The Spa, a cool statement of white marble and gold mosaics, has a suede-panelled couple's suite with private terrace and Jacuzzi. And the rooftop pool - a glittering 26th floor oasis with 360 degree views - towers above the raucous cityscape like a suspended haven of tranquillity.

A crack team of concierges holds the key to the sum of 5000 years of cultural creativity: insider access to fashion shows and art exhibitions as well as the city's never-ending programme of concerts and festivals. Elsewhere, religious architecture, Phoenician ruins, beachside bars and world-leading nightclubs are served up against the sublime backdrop of the Lebanon Mountains in areas that range from the achingly modern to the gritty and pock-marked. "I always tell people that wherever you are in Beirut, you can feel the magic," laughs Simkovics. "It is one of the sexiest cities in the world: enticing, vain, scarred, beautiful, complex and exciting."

Four Seasons is dedicated to perfecting the travel experience through continual innovation and the highest standards of hospitality. From elegant surroundings of the finest quality, to caring, highly personalised 24-hour service, Four Seasons embodies a true home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best. The deeply instilled Four Seasons culture is personified in its employees - people who share a single focus and are inspired to offer great service. Founded in 1960, Four Seasons has followed a targeted course of expansion, opening hotels and residences in major city centres and desirable resort destinations around the world. Currently with 83 properties in 35 countries, and more than 40 projects under development, Four Seasons continues to lead the hospitality industry with innovative enhancements, making business travel easier and leisure travel more rewarding. For more information on Four Seasons, visit press.fourseasons.com










Contacts:
Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts
Felicia Yukich
(416) 441-4777
[email protected]
www.fourseasons.com

Four Seasons Hotel Beirut
Suzan Bou Dargham
+961 1 761 000
[email protected]
www.fourseasons.com/beirut


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Courtesy of Nadini

















c of daylife


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

courtesy of ugoguido









view from the four seasons rooftop


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

courtesy of Moody Arna


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Courtesy of CristalArt


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

way to go! 

good luck


----------



## Icymaniac (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice, congratulations and goodluck!!!!


----------



## Andres_RoCa (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

looks great, and it's nice to see Beirut rebuilding.


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

Courtesy of Four Seasons Beirut Website


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

courtesy of surfer joe


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

_An employee walks up the stairs at the Four Seasons Hotel in the Lebanese capital Beirut_


----------

